# Books and other resource referrals



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

Harville Hendrix's _Getting the Love You Want _
_Codependent No More_ by Melody Beattie


----------



## poetprose (Sep 1, 2009)

Codependant no more!!!! Awsome book!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Dr. James Dobson When Love Must be Tough

Harvey..When the one you Love Wants To Leave

Both geared to the spouse that wants to save the marriage when the other spouse wants out.


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

_How to Survive the Loss of a Love_ by McWilliams, Colgrove, Bloomfield


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Corpuswife said:


> Dr. James Dobson When Love Must be Tough


 :smthumbup:

Was a great help to me.

The Five Love Languages - Gary Chapman
Love Life for Every Married Couple - Ed Wheat (Very Faith Based)


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm currently reading Always Dad. It seems pretty good. some stuff is obvious when you think for a second, but you don't always think for a second.

Next up is Building a Parenting Agreement That Works

The links are to Amazon, but I actually got them at the library.

PS. If your relationship is still at something of a good place, don't forget the Love Dare. I really did not get to finish this for my STBXW. I would love to do it for my next relatonship. Maybe when things are looking like they would be serious? Any others think this may help strengthen a growing relationship?


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

_Broken Heart on Hold: Surviving Separation _ by Linda Rooks- scripture-based.


_Hold Me Tight: Seven Conversations for a Lifetime of Love _ By Dr. Sue Johnson- one of the best relationship books I have ever read!


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

_Beyond Codependency_ by Beattie

Love, love this book and the end of chapter activities are wonderfully healing.

_Getting the Love You Want Companion and Meditations _by Hendrix

_The Four Agreements _by Ruiz


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

_How to Improve Your Marriage Without Talking About It_
Author: Patricia Edd Love, Steven Stosny

Highly recommend this book. I read it cover to cover in one day.


_The main idea of the book is to show how women are hypersensitive to Fear, Isolation, & Deprivation, and men are hypersensitive to Shame & Dread of Failure.
_ 


Unlike a lot of relationships books that are written for the audience that usually buys and reads them (women), this book offers two sides and includes a chapter "man to man."


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

The book that affected me the most was
"The Power of Now" Eckhart Tolle 

The Five Love Languages was great! Gary Chapman
The Four Seasons of Marriage - Gary Chapman
Hope for the Separated - Gary Chapman


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

_How to Heal a Broken Heart in 30 Days: A Day-by-Day Guide to Saying Good-bye and Getting On With Your Life _- Bronson and Riley


_The Journey from Abandonment to Healing: Turn the End of a Relationship into the Beginning of a New Life _ -Susan Anderson

****One of the best healing books I've read!

_

Surviving the Loss of a Love_ -Peter McWilliams


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

_Leaving the Enchanted Forest: The Path from Relationship Addiction to Intimacy_ by Stephanie Covington 


_The Language of Letting Go: Daily Meditations for Codependents _by Melody Beattie

_To Bless the Space Between Us: A Book of Blessings_ and _Anam Cara_ by John Donahue

_The Tao of Recovery_ by Jim McGregor


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

no1.daddy2kids;84520 PS. If your relationship is still at something of a good place said:


> Love Dare[/URL]. I really did not get to finish this for my STBXW. I would love to do it for my next relatonship. Maybe when things are looking like they would be serious? Any others think this may help strengthen a growing relationship?


It's good even if not good.. Love dare changes you and your thinkings on how to treat the other person. I swear by it cause everyday it helps you see what you are doinf wrong. Life has a way of pulling you away from your significant other and allowing all crap to get in the way..


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

_When GOD Winks_ by Squire Rushnell

This is more an inspirational book, not relationship themed. But we all need some inspiration for this new year.


----------

